# Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Functional Dyspepsia: Different Diseases or a Single Dis



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Functional Dyspepsia: Different Diseases or a Single Disorder With Different Manifestations?Posted 08/29/2005http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/506798_1


----------

